# Game 3 Development: List of Possible Roles



## Wake

*With the Sherlock Holmes themed game on hold because of time constraints, I think it'd be prudent to start using a Closed Setup. What this means is that no one will know the list of roles or the factional numbers in each game. So a Doctor could be in the game, or a Tracker, or something simply unheard of. What I do think is fair would be to start constructing a list of all the Roles that might just show up to the party. I can't give Town and Scum a massive amount of strong Power Roles, but watered-down PRs and flavored Roles would be more balanced. For a twist, all of these PRs could either be Town or Mafia aligned.*

*LIST*

*Cop* ~ You can inspect another player to learn their alignment.
*Doctor* ~ You can protect other players from kills. Each protection stops one kill, and lasts for one night.
*Roleblocker* ~You can block another player's action each night. You are immune to roleblocks.
*Jack of All Trades* ~ You have four one-shot abilities: kill, inspect, protect, and roleblock. You can only use one ability each night. Actions: kill (1 use) inspect (1 use) protect (1 use) block (1 use)
*Tracker* ~ You can track another player. You will be told who that player targeted, if any.
*Nurse* ~ When the doctor dies, you become a Doctor.
*Retired Cop* ~ When the cop dies, you become a Cop.
*Bodyguard* ~ You can guard another player. If that player would be killed, you and the attacker will kill each other instead. 
*Inventor* ~ You can give another player a random 1-shot ability. 
*Watcher* ~ You can watch another player. You will be told if that player used an ability.
*Paranoid Gun Owner* ~ If you are the target of an action, you will kill the player who targeted you.
*Voteblocker* ~ You can block a player from voting the next day.
*Jailkeeper* ~ You may roleblock and protect one player from death during the Night.
*Hider* ~ You may hide behind someone else during the Night. This makes you immune to targeting. If you hide behind Scum you die. If the person you're hiding behind is targeted, that ability/kill will affect you as well.
*One-Shot Role Cop* ~ You can inspect people to find out their rolenames. Your ability can be used during night or day, but only once. If you want to save your ability for later, send a 'none' action at night.

*Hexer* ~  The Hexer may hex one player with a specific word, and PMs the host the name of one player each Day. The host will PM the target and tell that person he or she must use that specific word once in each post during that specific Day. If the target fails to do so three times during that Day, he or she dies. Also, the target revealing information that he or she's been hexed, or that a Hexer exists, results in instant death. 

*Chicken-Loving Hippie* ~ The Chicken-Loving Hippie will target 2 or 3 players each Night, and toss a drumstick at them from the shadows. This has no effect, besides thwarting hunger. 

**This list will grow over time.*


----------



## sameech

If you have a decent number of people sign up, I would do a 2-shot doc, a 2-shot jailer, a tracker who can use their power every other day, starting whenever they want, and a 1-shot night vig for town maybe.  For scum, a 1-shot poisoner whose victim dies at the end of the day, and either a 2 shot role blocker or some sort of limited investigative ability of their own.


----------



## Shaitra

Those roles will definitely make the game even more interesting.  I think it would be hard trying to figure out when to use your ability when you have a limited number of times.


----------



## Wolfsister77

The Chicken-Loving Hippie is just plain hilarious and I vote to put that in there just for laughs, LOL.


----------



## Wake

Imagine if someone's hexed into saying "collywobbles" in every single post during a Day.


----------



## Grandma

This means that scum can't meet up at night to plot and plan, right?


----------



## tn5421

Wolfsister77 said:


> The Chicken-Loving Hippie is just plain hilarious and I vote to put that in there just for laughs, LOL.



Wrong.  Giving chicken to a Paranoid Gun Owner is fatal.


----------



## Avatar4321

I love the idea of a hexer and a paranoid gun owner.

Shane it's limited to one word. A phrase like "I am the king" would be funny. Or scumlover might complicate things


----------



## tn5421

Protip to OP: Providing a big list of roles and saying 'some' will be in game makes it a semi-open setup, not a closed setup.


----------



## tn5421

Paranoid Gun Owner and lots of power roles open up the possibility of shenanigans.

One situation in particular springs to mind, where I was a PGO in a 4 player chat mafia game, and all 4 of us managed to die the first night.  Someone copied my role and the other players targeted me and the copy.  Copy actions resolve before kill actions on the Natural Action Resolution system so the copier got my role for the night before dying for doing so.


----------



## Wolfsister77

tn5421 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Chicken-Loving Hippie is just plain hilarious and I vote to put that in there just for laughs, LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.  Giving chicken to a Paranoid Gun Owner is fatal.
Click to expand...


Wow, I never even thought of that but you are right. That does complicate things.


----------



## dblack

Wow... this one sounds fun. I'll be sorely tempted to sign up, but unfortunately, I think  I need to skip the next one. I'm really busy at work and struggling to keep up in the current game as it is. I do want to stay in the loop though. I had no idea this would be such a fun game.


----------



## Wake

tn5421 said:


> Protip to OP: Providing a big list of roles and saying 'some' will be in game makes it a semi-open setup, not a closed setup.


----------



## Wake

Judging by the rate of the game, I could see our current game lasting perhaps two more weeks. 

Do you think that sounds a bit better, dblack? If you want, I can make it so that you are on limited access, so that you can post less in order to take care of things, yet still be able to be part of and play our game.


----------



## Wake

Grandma said:


> This means that scum can't meet up at night to plot and plan, right?



Oh no, Scum is almost always able to meet up and scheme during the murky haze of Night. 

Speaking of which, there's also the Mafia Encryptor, which has a passive ability. As long as it's alive, all members of its team can talk during the Day, too.


----------



## dblack

Wake said:


> Judging by the rate of the game, I could see our current game lasting perhaps two more weeks.
> 
> Do you think that sounds a bit better, dblack? If you want, I can make it so that you are on limited access, so that you can post less in order to take care of things, yet still be able to be part of and play our game.



We'll see. Things are kind of in flux.


----------



## sameech

Wake said:


> *With the Sherlock Holmes themed game on hold because of time constraints, I think it'd be prudent to start using a Closed Setup. What this means is that no one will know the list of roles or the factional numbers in each game. So a Doctor could be in the game, or a Tracker, or something simply unheard of. What I do think is fair would be to start constructing a list of all the Roles that might just show up to the party. I can't give Town and Scum a massive amount of strong Power Roles, but watered-down PRs and flavored Roles would be more balanced. For a twist, all of these PRs could either be Town or Mafia aligned.*
> 
> *LIST*
> 
> *Cop* ~ You can inspect another player to learn their alignment.
> *Doctor* ~ You can protect other players from kills. Each protection stops one kill, and lasts for one night.
> *Roleblocker* ~You can block another player's action each night. You are immune to roleblocks.
> *Jack of All Trades* ~ You have four one-shot abilities: kill, inspect, protect, and roleblock. You can only use one ability each night. Actions: kill (1 use) inspect (1 use) protect (1 use) block (1 use)
> *Tracker* ~ You can track another player. You will be told who that player targeted, if any.
> *Nurse* ~ When the doctor dies, you become a Doctor.
> *Retired Cop* ~ When the cop dies, you become a Cop.
> *Bodyguard* ~ You can guard another player. If that player would be killed, you and the attacker will kill each other instead.
> *Inventor* ~ You can give another player a random 1-shot ability.
> *Watcher* ~ You can watch another player. You will be told if that player used an ability.
> *Paranoid Gun Owner* ~ If you are the target of an action, you will kill the player who targeted you.
> *Voteblocker* ~ You can block a player from voting the next day.
> *Jailkeeper* ~ You may roleblock and protect one player from death during the Night.
> *Hider* ~ You may hide behind someone else during the Night. This makes you immune to targeting. If you hide behind Scum you die. If the person you're hiding behind is targeted, that ability/kill will affect you as well.
> *One-Shot Role Cop* ~ You can inspect people to find out their rolenames. Your ability can be used during night or day, but only once. If you want to save your ability for later, send a 'none' action at night.
> 
> *Hexer* ~  The Hexer may hex one player with a specific word, and PMs the host the name of one player each Day. The host will PM the target and tell that person he or she must use that specific word once in each post during that specific Day. If the target fails to do so three times during that Day, he or she dies. Also, the target revealing information that he or she's been hexed, or that a Hexer exists, results in instant death.
> 
> *Chicken-Loving Hippie* ~ The Chicken-Loving Hippie will target 2 or 3 players each Night, and toss a drumstick at them from the shadows. This has no effect, besides thwarting hunger.
> 
> **This list will grow over time.*



I trust you realize by now that there are some role combinations that shouldn't be stacked together on the same team without certain corresponding roles on the opposing team.  Tread carefully with that list.


----------



## Wake

sameech said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> *With the Sherlock Holmes themed game on hold because of time constraints, I think it'd be prudent to start using a Closed Setup. What this means is that no one will know the list of roles or the factional numbers in each game. So a Doctor could be in the game, or a Tracker, or something simply unheard of. What I do think is fair would be to start constructing a list of all the Roles that might just show up to the party. I can't give Town and Scum a massive amount of strong Power Roles, but watered-down PRs and flavored Roles would be more balanced. For a twist, all of these PRs could either be Town or Mafia aligned.*
> 
> *LIST*
> 
> *Cop* ~ You can inspect another player to learn their alignment.
> *Doctor* ~ You can protect other players from kills. Each protection stops one kill, and lasts for one night.
> *Roleblocker* ~You can block another player's action each night. You are immune to roleblocks.
> *Jack of All Trades* ~ You have four one-shot abilities: kill, inspect, protect, and roleblock. You can only use one ability each night. Actions: kill (1 use) inspect (1 use) protect (1 use) block (1 use)
> *Tracker* ~ You can track another player. You will be told who that player targeted, if any.
> *Nurse* ~ When the doctor dies, you become a Doctor.
> *Retired Cop* ~ When the cop dies, you become a Cop.
> *Bodyguard* ~ You can guard another player. If that player would be killed, you and the attacker will kill each other instead.
> *Inventor* ~ You can give another player a random 1-shot ability.
> *Watcher* ~ You can watch another player. You will be told if that player used an ability.
> *Paranoid Gun Owner* ~ If you are the target of an action, you will kill the player who targeted you.
> *Voteblocker* ~ You can block a player from voting the next day.
> *Jailkeeper* ~ You may roleblock and protect one player from death during the Night.
> *Hider* ~ You may hide behind someone else during the Night. This makes you immune to targeting. If you hide behind Scum you die. If the person you're hiding behind is targeted, that ability/kill will affect you as well.
> *One-Shot Role Cop* ~ You can inspect people to find out their rolenames. Your ability can be used during night or day, but only once. If you want to save your ability for later, send a 'none' action at night.
> 
> *Hexer* ~  The Hexer may hex one player with a specific word, and PMs the host the name of one player each Day. The host will PM the target and tell that person he or she must use that specific word once in each post during that specific Day. If the target fails to do so three times during that Day, he or she dies. Also, the target revealing information that he or she's been hexed, or that a Hexer exists, results in instant death.
> 
> *Chicken-Loving Hippie* ~ The Chicken-Loving Hippie will target 2 or 3 players each Night, and toss a drumstick at them from the shadows. This has no effect, besides thwarting hunger.
> 
> **This list will grow over time.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I trust you realize by now that there are some role combinations that shouldn't be stacked together on the same team without certain corresponding roles on the opposing team.  Tread carefully with that list.
Click to expand...


In the first page of the 3rd Signups list, that's been modified. No longer will two indefinite protective roles be paired together in a game. Better to take the Diffusion of Power route and spread the wealth a bit so most people have a taste of power.


----------



## TemplarKormac

WATSON! STOP CHASING THAT HIPPIE WITH THE BUCKET OF CHICKEN! The mystery is over here.


----------

